# uhcw Crm



## dawnyx (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi all, Just wanted a bit of advice really...
Myself and the DW have been seeing doctors/nurses at the crm for about 2 years on and off, 3 failed iui's behind us last year and now we are looking forward to icis... we have applied for funding from the pct as my amh level is quite low for my age 14.5 (31 and a bit  
i am feeling quite anxious about starting the treatment and i cant seem to shake it off. I think its the idea of the unknown. by the time i finished my 3 round of iui i felt a dab hand at it and i feel its only because i asked the nurses questions . I don't feel like they told us much unless we kept asking. ( is that just me being silly??) we do have a nurses info session booked in soon too.
I have started having accuputure 2 weeks ago and that seems to be chilling me out a bit  and also pregcare conception, any other ideas i could be doing to be getting my body/mind ready
We went to see doctor Rina Agrawal 2 weeks ago she was lovely, If the funding doesn't happen we are paying private which means we get to see her everytime we have an app. Has any one else done this
It would be great to here if your having treatment at Cov
Thanks Dawn x


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Dawn, 

I'm also registered at CRM (also at Birmingham too) and haven't experienced ICSI yet but wanted to send my support, I live in Coventry so if you need anyone to meet up with for a chat i'm available   The journey is a long one and i'm finding it all a bit difficult this month! I do think the CRM are not very forward in offering advice/information unless we ask and lots of what I now know is only from asking questions. Can I just ask how much was your IUI? This is my next step and i'm completely naiive about it   xx


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

dawnygen - I'd recommend this

http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/6.html

best of luck! x

/links


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow I got the natal hypnotherapy cd through the post yesterday and gave it a go today (as I'm staying at home for once) it was AMAZING! I slept for 2 hours solid after  might try it most days it's lovely. Well after my BFN today I've got a 3 month try on Clomid then if no luck IUI for me in July xxx


----------

